# Help me to not be "that guy"!!



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

First off, clearly communicate your skill level to your guide. The guides I know will try to help their clients improve.
You should familiarize yourself with the clock system. Practice casting as much as you can from on top of a cooler. Stay centered up while in the skiff. Lastly, if the guide puts out a towel on the gunnell, or deck, when you climb aboard that's where you step on and wipe your feet.

Edit: most everything I covered is in the above videos that were posted as I typed.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Learn to double haul and cast in the wind. Then your done


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Have you been fly fishing at all? If you can't get to the coast, don't overlook the classic farm pond-- It's great casting practice, plus largemouth or even bluegill are fun in their own right.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When the guide points you to your first fish , take a deep breath , remember everything you’ve learned to that point. There are a few scenarios where you see a fish and you have to make a lightning fast presentation. Most scenarios are not like that.


----------



## Chapmanet (Apr 11, 2017)

Strip set, strip set, strip set.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Do not make the guide's job harder than it already is by spooking the fish from making to much noise. Be light on your feet.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Shots to reds from a poling skiff are many times very short. I’d stand a cooler in your yard and cast from 10 to 30 feet, just to get a feel for it. 

Without practice that little flop shot can be tough.

Have fun, tell the guide where you are with experience, you’ll have a great time.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


Relax! You’ll perform better under “fire”! Talk to your guide, let him/her know where your head is at and I’m sure that you’ll be fine. Have fun and make sure that you post your first Redfish pics!


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

I have emailed the company and told them it was my first trip ever, I was told I'd be paired with Capt ?? who is supposed to be great with beginners. Good idea to cast from a cooler. Thanks for the replies!! I hear that poling a skiff really depletes ones potassium so I'll bring extra bananas.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Relax, ask questions, learn, and soak up as much of the experience as you can. You’re already ahead of the game in practicing ahead of time.

your guide is going to do all in their power to get you on fish.

should a cast/shot not pan out don’t beat yourself up and dwell on it. Smile, see what can be done different next go round and move on to the next.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Remember take your time and let your loop develop on your back cast. Don’t get frustrated.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


How have you been member for 5 years?


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

Bring your thick skin!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

When your guide says 10:00, 60 feet slowly swing and point your rod to that place and keep it there until you see it.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

mick said:


> I have emailed the company and told them it was my first trip ever, I was told I'd be paired with Capt ?? who is supposed to be great with beginners. Good idea to cast from a cooler. Thanks for the replies!! I hear that poling a skiff really depletes ones potassium so I'll bring extra bananas.


LOL, no no no no no no no no no no no! big no no!


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


where are you in NC? I am just outside of Fort Mill, SC. Taking the skiff to Charleston next weekend.


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

Well. You should trade in that ugly red Tibor Everglades, and get something classic, like a Scientific Anglers System II. I happen to have one I'm willing to part with, and would consider a trade with a little cash on your side. Waiting to hear back, thanks.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Get a fly that is similar to what you will be using and cut the hook at the bend.

Jump up on the cooler with the rod in one hand and the fly in the other hand. Figure out what you like for your ready position. I wrap the leader on my pinky and ring finger, lots of people have suggested against it but it has worked so far. I know some guys let the leader hang in the water. I try to make sure I have a rod length of fly line out.

Pick your leaf and make a "quick cast". If your don't like the quick cast then try water hauling (hard to do on grass). When presenting the cast, don't let go of the line. Once the fly lands, strip any excess line so you are tight to the fly.

Practice stripping the fly across the lawn with the rod tip in the grass. I do a short tap tap tap, long and steady then stop and repeat, tap tap tap long. Basically, general strips that I use for different fish. Then two long strip sets, lift your rod tip and clear line away from reel and yell, "f$&% YEAH!!!" Freaks people out if you are in a public area.

I think the point is to practice the actual scenario all the way through from start to finish and not just the 40' pick up and lay down cast. When I practice I'm able to process what the guide is saying and act.

Even if you try this a dozen times each session, I think it helps with muscle memory. I found I wasted time on the bow trying to convert the 40' pickup lay down cast to actual fishing. I was always short, had too much slack in the system, fumbled while stripping and spooked fish, hook sets, clearing line, etc.

I would start with a 30' cast then 40' then 50'. Then 20' since it can be tough.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

And remember DO NOT CAST THROUGH THE SKIFF which could end up with the fly in your guides ear. Wait for the guide to spin the skiff to position you.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Outearly said:


> Shots to reds from a poling skiff are many times very short. I’d stand a cooler in your yard and cast from 10 to 30 feet, just to get a feel for it.
> 
> Without practice that little flop shot can be tough.


This is not hyperbole^. Short shots that you could easily make with a cane pole from a dock as an eight year old are somehow exceedingly difficult as an adult from a fancy boat with a thousand dollars worth of equipment.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Drifter said:


> How have you been member for 5 years?


Don’t be a dick.


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

Drifter said:


> How have you been member for 5 years?


just hanging out trying to learn


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

angel_fish03 said:


> where are you in NC? I am just outside of Fort Mill, SC. Taking the skiff to Charleston next weekend.


I'm in Fayetteville


----------



## lipripper (Sep 9, 2015)

angel_fish03 said:


> LOL, no no no no no no no no no no no! big no no!


Now, that's funny.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

flytyn said:


> And remember DO NOT CAST THROUGH THE SKIFF which could end up with the fly in your guides ear. Wait for the guide to spin the skiff to position you.


Cannot overstate how much your guide will appreciate this one! Better yet, learn to back cast if possible. Same mechanics just release in your back cast. If you can forward cast at anything from 9-12 and back cast at anything 1-3 you will have much quicker access to far more shots throughout the day!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

j_f said:


> Don’t be a dick.


not trying to be one, you don’t think that’s strange? Be a member of a skiff site for 5 years but never even been on one. I thought there might be an interesting story.

The best way to get better at Flyfishing is go out and fish everyday. I tell people to practice casting jn their yard or go fishing for bass with a 8wt just to learn the cast before they come to the keys with me. They usually don’t, and their catching suffers for it.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


Mick - Not much to add, folks on here pretty much nailed it, but I'll reinforce a few points:
1) You can only acquire so much skill without the actual experience. And without experience, you are going to blow at least a few shots, and potentially all of your shots. Choose to be okay with that. If you make "success" catching a red on a fly, you are more likely to be frustrated, stressed, and disappointed. Go in and make "success" getting the experience, figuring out what you didn't know you didn't know, and enjoy the trip. Take time to look around, admire the scenery, the boat, the water. There's more to fishing than catching fish, so remember that.
2) As stated before, humility is a virtue. Take full advantage of your guides knowledge, treat him like a friend. Most guides I've been with are REALLY fun people who are doing what they do because they love it. Tap into that. Lots of questions and take "coaching" with humility.
3) Recognize that your guide is under as much pressure as you are. A good guide wants you to catch that redfish even more than you do. When you blow a shot, you might get the sharp end of his tongue or sense his disappointment. Don't let it get to you. Recognize that if/when you pull this off, he gets as much satisfaction as you do. You will both go home, have a beer, and remember that moment it all came together, or shake your head at the fact that it didn't.
4) Decide up front how badly you want to catch one on the fly rod. Is it worth not catching one at all? My experience is that if I bring a "just-in-case" spinning rod, the fly rod never gets used because we just sort of wait until the "perfect" moment, which never comes, but we sure catch a lot of fish the easy way. If you REALLY are "fly or bust" be clear with your guide on that and don't bring a back up option. 

Finally, if you are in Fayetteville, this shouldn't be your last attempt. Here in Wilmington, there is a guide who is absolutely spectacular - Seth Vernon (Double Haul Guide Service). He has a fantastic personality, is patient, and gives you that "keys fly fishing guide" sort of feel without being condescending. After your Charleston trip, you might want to look him up.


----------



## Golden Grunt (3 mo ago)

Maverick MA said:


> Mick - Not much to add, folks on here pretty much nailed it, but I'll reinforce a few points:
> 1) You can only acquire so much skill without the actual experience. And without experience, you are going to blow at least a few shots, and potentially all of your shots. Choose to be okay with that. If you make "success" catching a red on a fly, you are more likely to be frustrated, stressed, and disappointed. Go in and make "success" getting the experience, figuring out what you didn't know you didn't know, and enjoy the trip. Take time to look around, admire the scenery, the boat, the water. There's more to fishing than catching fish, so remember that.
> 2) As stated before, humility is a virtue. Take full advantage of your guides knowledge, treat him like a friend. Most guides I've been with are REALLY fun people who are doing what they do because they love it. Tap into that. Lots of questions and take "coaching" with humility.
> 3) Recognize that your guide is under as much pressure as you are. A good guide wants you to catch that redfish even more than you do. When you blow a shot, you might get the sharp end of his tongue or sense his disappointment. Don't let it get to you. Recognize that if/when you pull this off, he gets as much satisfaction as you do. You will both go home, have a beer, and remember that moment it all came together, or shake your head at the fact that it didn't.
> ...


Be gracious with your tip


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Remember that it's just a game! 
Enjoy every single part of the experience.
Wipe your feet before stepping onto the skiff. 
Sometimes the best way to learn is through failure. Don't get frustrated.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Jump to about 21:30 mark in the below video for a cool little practice drill for the short shots. Meredith is legit I spent a few days in camp with her a couple years ago, very nice & fishy lady.










Flats Class Season 14 (2020) | WAYPOINT TV







waypointtv.com


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Let the rod do the work. Don't over cast it, give it time to load up. You'll be able to feel it load with practice. Keep your eyes on the target, not the backcast. SW casting is way easier than stream fishing with a jungle of willows, etc. right behind you. Relax and have fun and be up fromt with your guide as others said.


----------



## Dwade24 (Dec 6, 2021)

I don’t believe I’ve seen this tip posted yet but do not wear your shoes on the bow. Socks or barefoot. You don’t wanna be stepping on your line when making a shot or trying to clear it. Also make sure you wipe your feet on the towel when you get on the boat. The entire things gonna feel like it’s moving a thousand miles an hour but it slows down eventually. Tight lines my dude


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Remember to have fun, and DO NOT lift your rod tip when you strip set that hook.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Some good advice, but also some that takes time and repetitions to learn that you won't do on your first day.

First off, have fun. It's the journey, not the destination.

Visualize yourself seeing a fish, listening to the guide, casting to a fish and setting. Everyone above gave you advice about this, but closing your eyes and putting it all together in mind programs your brain to _think_ it has seen it before. Do this on the plane, or while falling asleep. This takes the buck fever out of it and your body will be primed to know what is next.

I cannot emphasize how important that point is. Most people don't do this, but the best do - top anglers, athletes, surgeons, business people, etc do this. It was very helpful for me and tarpon for larger fish.

Also very helpful - get things straight with the guide first thing, before targeting fish.

Go over the blow clock with them. 12 is absolute, everthing else is subjective. Someone's 10 might be 10:30 or 11 - at distance, the angler could be looking 20' left or right of the fish.

Cast and dial in distance. The guide's 40' might feel like 60' to you. Cast and ask for the distance and also confirm the clock.

Now you have clock and distance dialed in with your guide. You don't want to learn this while losing shots at fish.

Confirm what type of strip speed the guide likes. "Tick tick tick" and "slide" and of course "strip" can all vary. Confirm this with the guide.

Listen to the guide. If he says drop it, drop it, one more false cast won't help.

Lastly, and this is also important - even if you don't get everything right and land a fish, focus on what you did right. Focusing on the one negative takes the fun out of it, also think about everything that was done right.

And sometimes, everything can be right and the fish doesn't eat. That's a fish being a fish.

Have fun,

Keith


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I usually tell people (including potential clients when I was guiding) not to book a guided saltwater trip until you are casting reasonably well and can double haul. A guided fishing trip is expensive, you will get much more of your money's worth, and will make your guide's live much easier if you can double haul. In the salt wind is almost always an issue and it's just tough to get it done if you can't double haul. That said, clients usually lied, said they could double haul, were good out to 70 feet yada yada when they couldn't cast out of their shadow. Be honest about your abilities with yourself and your guide.

Before getting on the boat, turn off location services on your phone and disable geo tagging on your camera if you have one. Don't bring a ton of crap. Most guides will have just about everything you need, and will usually give you a list of what you really need to bring (sun screen, hat, sunglasses is the normal list, plus your own rod if you prefer to fish with it).

Coconut Grove's advise above is excellent, I will add, when you see a fish and start to cast, don't look at the fish, look at the spot where you want the fly to land. Whether we are throwing a ball, shooting a gun or casting a fly we are hard wired to make things go where we are looking. Look at the fish while casting and you will likely hit the fish with the fly, they don't respond well to that.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Slow down, relax, enjoy, and have fun. Talk to your guide, explain your skill level, and have a great day on the water.
It's fishing, NOT catching...tip your guide according to how he deals with you...not on the number of shots/ fish.
I'd never seriously fly fished for trout (only thrown 8,9 wts in salt) and we traveled to Vermont and ended up in Stowe where my wife told me..book a fly trip with local shop.
After discussion with shop and guide (a kid at 25yrs old) we headed out and listening to his great direction, coupled with his patience ended up with this beauty...I was/am hooked


----------



## donkeywrangler (6 mo ago)

I recently took my first guided redfish trip and one of my biggest problems was leading them enough. Great advice from redchaser... it helps to focus where you want the fly to land especially when leading a moving fish. I would focus on the fish and couldn't force myself to find a target out past them.

My other problem was getting the right tick, tick down. I'd only fished streamers before so that movement was a little tough to get going.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

angel_fish03 said:


> Do not make the guide's job harder than it already is by spooking the fish from making to much noise. Be light on your feet.





mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


I am a right hand caster, and I used to cast with my right foot back further than my left, I now try to have both feet about shoulder width apart and facing my target. I really helps reduce noise from the boat rocking when fishing for tailing fish in skinny water.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TX_maverick said:


> Remember to have fun, and DO NOT lift your rod tip when you strip set that hook.


I “ trout set” on my first Tarpon hookup! Guide, “Tarpon, adios”!🥲


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Make sure to go out the night before and try every tequila in the bar. Stay up late playing cards smoking cigars and stuff. That will have you good and loose for your trip. You’ll do fine.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but if the guide tells you to be at location X by 7:00, be there 5 minutes early. Your guide will thank you...trust me. Also, just make sure your expectations are aligned with reality. Don't expect double digit redfish when you ran an hour late, didn't have polarized sunglasses, and didn't practice casting. 

Sorry rant over...I feel better.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

TX_maverick said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but if the guide tells you to be at location X by 7:00, be there 5 minutes early. Your guide will thank you...trust me. Also, just make sure your expectations are aligned with reality. Don't expect double digit redfish when you ran an hour late, didn't have polarized sunglasses, and didn't practice casting.
> 
> Sorry rant over...I feel better.


My Grandfather was a pipeliner and I worked around pipelines/oil&gas distribution quite a bit during my work life, add to that 4 years in the USN.

Grandpaa taught me "if you ain't 15 minutes early, you're late" that lesson has always served me well.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

BigEasy said:


> My Grandfather was a pipeliner and I worked around pipelines/oil&gas distribution quite a bit during my work life, add to that 4 years in the USN.
> 
> Grandpaa taught me "if you ain't 15 minutes early, you're late" that lesson has always served me well.


I like your gramps.
I always say I’d rather wait on them than them wait on me. It has served me well throughout the years.


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

I appreciate all the replies and suggestions!! Just caught a few nice oak leaves in the yard casting from on top of the cooler for the first time ever!!


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Bm barrelcooker advice is great....I feel obligated to add, smoke a blunt the morning of and take a few shots ot tequila with a late breakfast. You won't care what you catch and the guide will never forget you and, in the end, isn't that what we all really want?


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

I have COPD and cannot smoke but I will eat a few edibles the morning of! Tequilia is a given, standing on the platform sipping on a fine anjeo sounds like a great way to spend the morning.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

BigEasy said:


> My Grandfather was a pipeliner and I worked around pipelines/oil&gas distribution quite a bit during my work life, add to that 4 years in the USN.
> 
> Grandpaa taught me "if you ain't 15 minutes early, you're late" that lesson has always served me well.


I split the difference between you two guys - "if you're not 10 minutes early, you're late" - I preach that to my kids, etc. all the time. Not everyone listens, of course. Planning for 5 minutes early doesn't leave enough time for error or unforeseen delays, 15 minutes and you're too early sometimes. My morning rant ...

Visualization is practice for hunting, fishing, sports, and it works.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I heard "If you're not 15 minutes early, you're 10 minutes late."
Anyone who has ever driven in Atlanta traffic understands this. There is no such thing as being "on time" in Atlanta. If you leave early enough to miss traffic, you're too early. If you leave 30 minutes later and hit traffic, you're too late, how late depends on the traffic. No such thing as "on time." Back to the OP's question
Communicate with your guide. If you need assistance, ask. Tell him what you want. If you want to simply catch fish, tell him. If you want to learn to read water, tell him. If you want to be able to locate fish on your own, tell him.
Practice hitting a target, forget about the "hero shots." Accuracy catches fish, distance will come.
Buck fever or red fever will hit you. It's up to you to keep yourself in check and make the cast. The guide will say "strip, strip....wait....hit him" Don't hesitate! The strip will need to be short, no shorter than that! I think I read it on here, "Strip it like you're milking a mouse." Short strips, and when the guide says hit it, strip set, Get the fish on the reel as soon as you can. And enjoy yourself!
And tip accordingly. Don't tip just on the fish caught. How hard did the guide work? Was his boat clean? Did you learn anything? 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Go have fun, it’s not that serious


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

Since tipping was mentioned quite a bit, what would be a good tip if a great trip: half day, $500?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

mick said:


> Since tipping was mentioned quite a bit, what would be a good tip if a great trip: half day, $500?


20% or up. Don’t stress yourself out about getting the tip right. Even if it’s a bad experience, I tip well and don’t return. Keeps things clean.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mick said:


> Since tipping was mentioned quite a bit, what would be a good tip if a great trip: half day, $500?


20% is a very good place to start. More if everything exceeds your expectations, less if not. DO NOT base your tip on the fish count!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I'll jump in on the tip question.

I don't have a lot of experience with guides, just a handful of times but three stand out as good examples.

The worst was only seemed to be interested in getting me out and back in. I did have a few shots at fish but he was not familiar with fly fishing and what we need, despite what the website said. That was partly my fault. It was a short-notice trip and I did not have time to do ,my due diligence and talk with the guide before booking. My mistake and I learned my lesson. The tip was ~10%. He wasn't over-joyed but then again, neither was I.

The middlin' example was when I booked a trip with a guide who was younger and just starting out. He knew the area very well and knew where the fish where but he lacked the experience to understand the added complications with fly fishing. The key thing was: He listened and tailored the trip to what I wanted to do. He also learned about fly fishing by watching me and what I could do (a decent but not great caster). He put me on fish and I caught some good fish. I didn't get the tarpon I wanted but I did have a few rolls that I could not connect. I liked him enough to book a second day and after a few fish he asked if I wanted to try something different. He put me on and I caught 4 really nice barracuda on the fly and had a blast. Tip from day 1: 20%. Tip from day 2: about 35%. Partly because he was starting out and I wanted to help and partly because he was a great guide and made my trip what I wanted, not what he thought it should be.

The best example was a seasoned guide who knew exactly what a fly fisherman needs. He learned my casting ability right away and put me in position every time. He gave me great advice to modify my casts from home to what was needed there. I brought some flies and he was honest with what would work there and what was shite and he was right. I was with a buddy and he learned from our interactions that he could bust my chops so he did. It was more like fishing with a friend than a hired guide. We booked a second day and tipped ~30% both trips. I should also mention my buddy was not much of fisherman and could only handle a spinning rod so the guide had the added complication of putting me in position while tutoring an inexperienced client. I caught more snook than I could keep track of and boated my first red on the fly. The second day I got the inshore slam of red, snook and seatrout, all nice fish. Another thing that impressed me was this: He was 15 minutes late to the dock on the second day because he said he had a little trouble finding bait. I'm a big believer in the 15 minutes early thing as well but I didn't say anything. This is fishing and it is not an exact science. The kay is: Because he was 15 minutes late, we got an extra hour of fishing at no extra cost. Now, I'm sure that he didn't have another trip booked that day, but still, that extra hour is when I caught the trout to get the slam.

That trip I knew about well in advance and researched the local guides quite a bit. I talked to this guide on the phone and exchanged emails so I had a good idea he would be a great guide. The point is: This is your trip and your money. The guide is working for you, not you for him. If you have a good experience, tip well but don't be afraid to hold back if the guide is not amenable to your desires. Just make sure you have realistic expectations and you'll be fine.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

make sure you cap is on tight when your guide hits the throttle- dont be that guy who has his cap blow off-that is a newbie move....


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DouglasL said:


> make sure you cap is on tight when your guide hits the throttle- dont be that guy who has his cap blow off-that is a newbie move....


If your hat blows off on my boat, its going right back on your head!


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

Ha!


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Actually, those first two videos are really good, with respect to the OP - what to do/not do on a skiff, being guided or not. One thing that stands out is being quiet and light on your feet. I went out with someone, we were guided, I think the guide eventually gave up on trying to emphasize that point - dude was oblivious - was like 'look at how great a fly caster I am, as I stomp around'. Guide just shook his head. 

If you don't have a lot of experience, you want a guide who makes you feel like he has a vested interest in teaching you and helping you catch fish - for the whole trip - that's a good guide


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

mt hwy said:


> Actually, those first two videos are really good, with respect to the OP - what to do/not do on a skiff, being guided or not. One thing that stands out is being quiet and light on your feet. I went out with someone, we were guided, I think the guide eventually gave up on trying to emphasize that point - dude was oblivious - was like 'look at how great a fly caster I am, as I stomp around'. Guide just shook his head.
> 
> If you don't have a lot of experience, you want a guide who makes you feel like he has a vested interest in teaching you and helping you catch fish - for the whole trip - that's a good guide


This past week I had to tell friend fishing with me "Fish don't like Riverdance, they hate Michael Flatley".


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, the trip was a learning experience so not a total waste!!
I fished half a day with Caleb Andrews at RedFin Charters in Charleston. I arrived about twenty minutes early and Caleb already had the skiff in the water, loaded and ready to fish. We exchanged greetings and away we went. I REALLY THOUGHT I WOULD BE A DECENT CASTER FOR A FIRST TIME OUT BECAUSE I HAVE PUT IN A TON OF PRACTICE IN THE YARD...But I quickly learned that casting in the yard is not the same as casting from the bow with the wind blowing 15-20. I SUCK!!!
Caleb was awesome!! Very professional, patient, knowledgable and a good teacher. He worked his ass off and I hope to fish with him again in the not too distant future. We saw fish at every bank and creek we fished
Time to find some windy days for practice and not avoid them like I have been doing.
And thanks for all the tips and advice!!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

First time on the front of a guide's boat, wind blowing, fish all around......sounds like my first time on a guided trip. And I stuck one fish, and promptly straightened the hook. We saw so many fish on one flat that it was hard to cast without spooking fish. 
You learned, you saw fish and had fun. I'd say it was a pretty good day!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

mick said:


> Well, the trip was a learning experience so not a total waste!!
> I fished half a day with Caleb Andrews at RedFin Charters in Charleston. I arrived about twenty minutes early and Caleb already had the skiff in the water, loaded and ready to fish. We exchanged greetings and away we went. I REALLY THOUGHT I WOULD BE A DECENT CASTER FOR A FIRST TIME OUT BECAUSE I HAVE PUT IN A TON OF PRACTICE IN THE YARD...But I quickly learned that casting in the yard is not the same as casting from the bow with the wind blowing 15-20. I SUCK!!!
> Caleb was awesome!! Very professional, patient, knowledgable and a good teacher. He worked his ass off and I hope to fish with him again in the not too distant future. We saw fish at every bank and creek we fished
> Time to find some windy days for practice and not avoid them like I have been doing.
> And thanks for all the tips and advice!!



It's not just the wind.... It seems far easier to cast to a stationary spot in the yard that doesn't have fins. Something with scales and fins brings out "buck fever" in all but the best of us. Also, sometimes people make unnecessary changes when they are throwing the final cast at a live target. I seem to cast calmly on my false casts, but on the final presentation cast I tend to add more punch and typically at the wrong time. My buddy once told me that my second to last cast looked the best. It will get a little better with experience, but it will always be there. 

Also, we tend to cast to stationary targets from a stationary position when practicing. However, when fishing, the boat and fish are always moving and then there's always that pesky wind that you mention. Don't be hard on yourself and the more you fish, the better you'll get.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mick said:


> I think I've got everything I need, I've had a couple of casting lessons, been practicing in the yard and booked my first redfish trip with a guide. I'm going to Charleston Thanksgiving weekend to try and catch a few reds. I've never actually cast a fly at a "real" fish just sticks and leaves in the yard, hell, I've never been on a skiff!! What do I need to do to not F this up?


My advice is to be honest with your guide and then listen, learn, and do what he tells you to do.

In my freshwater experiences, I've always gotten good results by telling the guides that I'm a saltwater guy and am frankly looking to learn and improve.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mick said:


> But I quickly learned that casting in the yard is not the same as casting from the bow with the wind blowing 15-20. I SUCK!!!


We all...every single one of us...suck when the wind is blowing 15-20. Welcome to the club.


----------

